# making Laundry detergent to sell?



## Tiff

I know I won't get rich or even pay many bills by doing this, but I thought I would give it a whirl! I made a load of laundrys soap the other day and had planned on donating about half of what I made to a local women/childrens shelter (which I still plan on doing with my next batch). But I was running low on materials and knew I would have to buy new borax and new washing soda for the next time I make detergent, so I had a brain flash! I could sell my extra bottles and have enough to buy materials for my next "cooking" session! I posted last night on Craigslist for $1.00 per bottle (rinsed out Aldis bleach bottles) that would wash about 20 loads. I sold every one I had by 10am today. So the next time I post, should I sell for $1.50, or even $2.00?

I guess I was just surprised that there seemed to be such a strong market for it! It makes me think maybe I need to put my thinking cap on and browse this site for other ideas ...


----------



## Nomad

Tiff said:


> I know I won't get rich or even pay many bills by doing this, but I thought I would give it a whirl! I made a load of laundrys soap the other day and had planned on donating about half of what I made to a local women/childrens shelter (which I still plan on doing with my next batch). But I was running low on materials and knew I would have to buy new borax and new washing soda for the next time I make detergent, so I had a brain flash! I could sell my extra bottles and have enough to buy materials for my next "cooking" session! I posted last night on Craigslist for $1.00 per bottle (rinsed out Aldis bleach bottles) that would wash about 20 loads. I sold every one I had by 10am today. So the next time I post, should I sell for $1.50, or even $2.00?
> 
> I guess I was just surprised that there seemed to be such a strong market for it! It makes me think maybe I need to put my thinking cap on and browse this site for other ideas ...


Sell it for what the market will bear. It's easy to mark things down, but people get upset when the price goes up. Are you making money at $1? It seems like $2 would be good. That is about 10 cents a load. I wonder what Tide costs per load? When I have an item that I'm not sure what to charge, I search to find something similar. Failing that I charge a minimum of three times my cost. This probably isn't much help, but I just thought I'd offer an opinion. Oh, is this picked up or sent? Seems like the shipping would be a good bit due to weight.

Nomad


----------



## Tiff

I just meet them somewhere in town ... the Orschelns parking lot seemed the most coonvenient!


----------



## Nomad

Back to the original question...can you make any money at $1? Laundry detergent is pretty expensive, so I'm sure yours will sell for more. Don't give your product away. If you're going to sell it, you need to make a nice profit for your effort.

Nomad


----------



## unregistered65598

How many bottles did you sell?


----------



## Tiff

Just 14 bottles, but that will pay for the supplies for my next roughly 300 bottles.

It costs me about 20 cents a bottle to make, but of course it takes me time to make it, it has to sit 24 hours, then bottle it. Right now I happen to have a store of those Aldis bleach bottles, but that will become an issue in the future if I decide to keep going with this.

Next time I advertise I am going to try $2 a bottle and we will see what the response is.


----------



## clovis

WTG, Tiff!!!!!!!!!

I think most of America would be stunned to know how much profit P&G has in Tide.

I think you should keep it up. You might have the next billion dollar idea.

The only thing you are going to have to figure out is the bottle, and finding a good source for them at reasonable prices. You'll probably find that bottles are expensive, and will often kill many small product businesses due to their outrageous costs.

You'll also need to figure out a label for those bottles, and they'll need to be water proof if you ever get going big in this business. You'll also learn that plastic bottles need to be flame treated so a label will stick to them...it is very easy to do.

Again, WTG!!!! Ain't America great???!!! Keep up the awesome work!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Thank you Clovis! I have really been down the past year due to finances which have strained my marriage, and I am feeling better the past few days ... a little bit of positivity can go a long way


----------



## Nomad

Tiff said:


> Thank you Clovis! I have really been down the past year due to finances which have strained my marriage, and I am feeling better the past few days ... a little bit of positivity can go a long way


I don't know what an Aldi's bottle is. What size is it, I may be able to locate a source. Does it have to be opaque or clear?

Nomad


----------



## jkhs

For bottles you could use washed out gallon sized milk jugs, or empty 2 liter pop bottles.


----------



## unregistered65598

How many oz's were the bottles?


----------



## SarahT

Another thing, with the bottles, if you have repeat customers tell them you will take so much off (say 50 cents for example) if they bring back the bottle to be reused. That will help your costs and customers will love to be able to save a bit too. I assume from your statement that you make liquid detergent. Maybe you could offer powdered detergent as well. Check out Etsy, just to get some ideas, there is quite a bit on there.


----------



## JanS

Good idea, Sarah. Reusing bottles will appeal to this type of customer because you already know they are interested in saving money.

Tiff - this never would have occurred to me. Smart thinking!


----------



## Maggie

...And to think my DH told me about 2 years ago I should try to sell homemade detergent. What did I do? I laughed at him


----------



## clovis

Tiff said:


> Thank you Clovis! I have really been down the past year due to finances which have strained my marriage, and I am feeling better the past few days ... a little bit of positivity can go a long way


Thank you for the kind words!

If you have already sold 14 bottles, that should easily tell you that there are 10,000 times that many people, in your area alone, that are ready to buy the rest. 

You know, this might be your ticket to financial freedom. As you already know, every dollar adds up, plus you are getting your detergent for free.

Some things I LOVE about your business idea are:

1. Low costs to get into this business. What have you spent? 50 bucks?
2. It has just taken a little gumption and work on your part.
3. It is a consumable item...plenty of reorders for you.
4. It is a renewable item that you can make on demand.

Just thinking out loud a little for the future: One idea is to sell at flea markets or other similar places by setting up yourself. If you ever really get this off the ground, think about selling to other flea market vendors that set up at other flea markets. If you have your town covered with sales, why not branch out into all the other surrounding towns...and states.

Okay...are you yawning yet? :boring:

A few more ideas: Your product could do well at colleges. It could also sell well for industrial use or business, where they are using 5 gallon containers. I wonder if you just offered it in 5 gallon sizes, just to see if you get any bites. If you do get calls for the fives, tell them you just sold out, but can have more on Monday, LOL. 
There are businesses and organizations that use lots of detergent. Mechanics for rags and uniforms, schools, group homes, homeless shelters, etc. Another source would be janitorial supply companies that would resell your product.

I suspect there will be a day that we all will say "I knew Tiff, way back when she was just starting her conglomerate."

Go get 'em!!!!! Keep your chin up!!!!!!!!! 

America was built by people like you!!!!


----------



## Tiff

The bottles are 3 quarts/96 ounces, they are just the "smaller" bleach bottles that most bleach is bottled in nowadays. I just pull off the label, rinse the bottle, and write "laundry detergent" with a Sharpie marker. Not very sophisticated but it is free!

Any suggestions on where to find inexpensive bottles? I will start saving my milk jugs, I don't drink soda though so will ask my friends to start saving their bottles for me.


----------



## SarahT

Tiff said:


> The bottles are 3 quarts/96 ounces, they are just the "smaller" bleach bottles that most bleach is bottled in nowadays. I just pull off the label, rinse the bottle, and write "laundry detergent" with a Sharpie marker. Not very sophisticated but it is free!
> 
> Any suggestions on where to find inexpensive bottles? I will start saving my milk jugs, I don't drink soda though so will ask my friends to start saving their bottles for me.



Craigslist has a "free" as well as a "wanted" section. Make a post there asking if anyone has some extra jugs/bottles. Also check your local freecycle site and put a request in there. Do you belong to a church or other organizations? You could ask the group of members of the congregation to save bottles for you as well.


----------



## Nomad

I looked at ten different sites that sell bottles and jugs and the best deal I could find was: 

64 oz (1/2 Gal) white jug, 80 per case. If you buy 1 case it is .86 per 64 oz (.5 gal) jug or $68.59 a case. 6 cases would be .66 per jug or $53.09 per case. 

128 oz (1 Gal) white jug, 48 per case. If you buy 1 case it is 1.21 per 128 oz (1 gal) jug or $58.18 a case. 6 cases would be .88 per jug or $42.14 per case.

I found places with lower amounts to buy but the cost per piece was higher. I couldn't find any 96 oz bottles.

Nomad


----------



## clovis

Years ago, when I was selling industrial and packaging glues, I had a customer that owned a mold, and they made their own gallon bottles. The machine they used was from the 50's or 60's, and made one bottle every 35 seconds or so. It ran around the clock, year 'round. 

They sold their bottles for .25 each.

Prices have soared since then, but it would be great if you could find a company that made bottles like that...they were running bottles for their own use...and selling the excess.

I'm sure there are companies out there just like that that will sell you 10 bottles or 10,000 for a reasonable price. This particular company was a repackager. They bought truckloads of chemicals in bulk, and repackaged them in one gallon containers.

FWIW, I've had success putting ads up on CL looking for companies that offer certain products or services. Maybe that would work for you in a search for bottles?


----------



## unregistered65598

I found these, if you buy 108 or more they are .44 each. They are 64oz and look like half gallon milk jugs. But one note, on all the site I have found you have to by the caps separate. the cheapest caps for this one is .10 each, so now the bottles are .54 each, not sure of the shipping cost, you have to add that in with the cost of them also. But if you could get people to bring them for refills that might really help.

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=B089


----------



## Nomad

Merks said:


> I found these, if you buy 108 or more they are .44 each. They are 64oz and look like half gallon milk jugs. But one note, on all the site I have found you have to by the caps separate. the cheapest caps for this one is .10 each, so now the bottles are .54 each, not sure of the shipping cost, you have to add that in with the cost of them also. But if you could get people to bring them for refills that might really help.
> 
> http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=B089


That one didn't come up on my search. Even with having to buy caps it's cheaper than I found. I guess I'd better stick with CoverGirl Cosmetics, at least I know what I'm doing there.

Nomad


----------



## unregistered65598

wow shipping to my place is spendy, making them about 1.10 each with bottle and cap. I guess if you could get repeat customers it would be ok, maybe offer a discount on the refill? it's ok Nomad I love searching for things, the info you found was great. I just found one cheaper but not after you add in shipping.


----------



## sticky_burr

i love the idea of reusing milk jugs BUT .. 
milk jugs=no "child proof" cap
bleach jugs = usually "child proof"

liability is one thing but conscious is annother .. anyone with a half of a heart would feel terrible if a kid got into the laundry detergent cause hey looks like milk and daddy drinks from the jug (you could argue darwin at work or parental supervision but you will still feel terrible)


----------



## unregistered65598

You have a very good point there sticky burr. Guess we all need a reminder sometimes. I tend to not think of stuff like that anymore as my kids are older now. Yes I would feel very bad and I don't want to think about the liability involved. So Tiff scratch the milk bottle thing. Hmm maybe you could advertise that they bring thier own empty jugs and you fill them for a price?


----------



## sammyd

why worry about child proof caps when you probably don't have an MSDS form for your product or any other warning text on your label.
I have yet to see any laundry soap or bleach in a bottle with a child proof cap and we use plenty of bleach out in the milk house ...in one gallon jugs right from the laundry soap dept....


----------



## Mickie3

sammyd said:


> why worry about child proof caps when you probably don't have an MSDS form for your product or any other warning text on your label.
> I have yet to see any laundry soap or bleach in a bottle with a child proof cap and we use plenty of bleach out in the milk house ...in one gallon jugs right from the laundry soap dept....


Is a MSDS label required on caustics like washing soda? Hmmmm...... I think you have brought up a good point. I know I would put a warning on the label, at least not to use as an eyewash (like every other detergent does) since sodium carbonate can cause eye burns, so maybe a call to a lawyer is in order to keep from product liability and packaging problems?


----------



## sammyd

If I were to request it it would have to be made available
There are even MSDS sheets for things such as steel pipe.


----------



## romysbaskets

I think selling anything homemade for a little profit to help boost your income is just flat smart....Good for you! There are plenty of folks in trouble but they lack sometimes the ability to get creative. I love making things and each time I do, it benefits my family because we use it and then I sell the extra as a test...if it works I make more to sell!


I am impressed by your idea, I think it will work and I can't encourage you enough! Meanwhile I will be outside digging up nettles for cash tomorrow...yes the baby nettles made it through the freezes down to 10 degrees, making them a great survival food and a viable plant I can sell this time of year, leaves, roots and all...lol

Happy selling! Keep it up!


----------



## Maryalice

I have a question, as i have thought of doing this before too, but held off as I wasn't sure. What could the liability be if I was selling liquid wash soap and something happend? Those of you who sell things from home, do you have a liability statement with what you sell, etc? I guess I'm such a worrier about the "sue happy public" and was wondering what everyone thought about that? I have a wonderful area that would love to buy laundry soap too....have had people ask, but never put it into place....maybe i should think about it. I guess it's not too different than people selling bar soap tho and I have a ton of soda bottles. But I worry about the wrong person getting it, i guess unless it's specifically labeled? sorry for the rambling, but was wondering everyones thoughts on this. thx


----------



## ruesready2hmstd

Tiff- do any of your friends or family buy liquid creamers ? What about those ? It hit me this morning when I was re-rinsing and peeling labels off the ones my friend dropped off. I use them for lots of things myself. Just a thought


----------



## hmsteader71

Tiff-my dh mentioned something when I told him you were selling the detergent. He wondered if your customers kept their bottles and returned them to you if it would save you and them money for you to refill them.


----------



## Kwings

If you have an optical lab near you give them a call, i work at one and we have vinegar bottles that they just throw away. they may just let you have them. I know where i work if i ask them to save them i can get as many vinegar bottles as i want and bring them home. I even got 4 5gal buckets from work and i plan to get more, free is great if you ask me. lol.

even if you don't have something that specific there might be a factory or other kind of lab near you that uses similar types of bottles, give them a call? they are just going to throw them out anyway!


----------



## deb

Maryalice said:


> I have a question, as i have thought of doing this before too, but held off as I wasn't sure. What could the liability be if I was selling liquid wash soap and something happend? Those of you who sell things from home, do you have a liability statement with what you sell, etc? I guess I'm such a worrier about the "sue happy public" and was wondering what everyone thought about that? I have a wonderful area that would love to buy laundry soap too....have had people ask, but never put it into place....maybe i should think about it. I guess it's not too different than people selling bar soap tho and I have a ton of soda bottles. But I worry about the wrong person getting it, i guess unless it's specifically labeled? sorry for the rambling, but was wondering everyones thoughts on this. thx



You are personally liable for the products you make in your home and sell. If someone sues you, your home insurance will not cover it. 

If you want to protect yourself, you should get business insurance. The folks I know who make & sell their own soap to the public at craft fairs & parties have business insurance to cover their products. Most of the soapmaking forums and blogs can give you references for low cost business insurance. 

Body Soap vs. Laundry soap, the labeling laws will be different, but you can be sure that some kind of safety and ingredients label is required. 

deb
in wi


----------



## JohnP

Regarding MSDS and labels. Upon request any company should be able to provide msds sheets including Arm & Hammer and Borax so you could get those and supply them to anyone that asked. Of course mixing those together might require a new msds. ????
As far as safety on the label, washing soda and borax simply list one component, say "avoid contact with eyes", then give recommendations for what to do when contact with eyes or swallowing happens and both say Keep Out of Reach of Children. 

Not sure what bar soap you're using but it should be the same situation. If it's Zote you may have a problem getting an msds since it's made in mexico.

I would just make labels based on the label on the products that make up the ingredients you're using. 

Here's another twist though. Once you charge more, put labels on etc, you may get a different type of customer. One that might expect more and be more apt to sue.


----------



## littlewhiteshed

Homemade laundry soap is actually how I got started with my new business. Because of our assets, we formed a corporation and have liability insurance. Yes, it's more cost. BUT - if something would happen and someone would sue you personally, is it worth a $2 bottle of laundry soap?

We use distilled water so that we have a consistent water supply. We just re-use those just and sell 1 gallon for $4.50. I fragrance some and also sell unscented.

I would wonder about the residue of the bleach being left in the jug when re-using those types of jugs or even milk jugs or something similar.


----------

